# Cpc seeking employment, NC



## Allioates (Apr 24, 2012)

I am a cpc with experience in a hospital and physician office that would love to get in with a company to work from home. Anyone know of a good place to start trying?


----------



## cbgrant (Apr 24, 2012)

*Code at home*

https://www.clinicalcodingsolutions.com/

Try the above link - I received this at our chapter meeting.  I don't have a nursing background and I don't have any experience yet.  I am a CPC-A, so they wasn't interested in me.

Good Luck


----------



## Allioates (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

